# Thai surrogacy



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

For those following surrogacy developments in Thailand, here's a further article - http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/aug/23/thailand-lenient-surrogacy-amid-gammy-crackdown

All the best

Louisa


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Here's a further article for those following developments with Thai surrogacy - http://www.asianewsnet.net/SURROGACY-CASE-Shigeta-wants-20-babies-to-run-his--64314.html

All the best

Louisa


----------

